

Bitcoin tops $250 - hartator
http://www.businessinsider.com/bitcoin-250-2013-4

======
artificialidiot
Can we please stop the bitcoin ticker posts? We get it. It is more awesome
than wallstreet.

~~~
supergirl
you're just mad you don't have bitcoins, like me :(

~~~
wcfields
Man, too true. I remember reading about this when it first came out and was
like "Feh, burning up GPUs for a few dollars?"

Wish I would have gotten onboard for the long con too

